# RIP Budweiser



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I found out this morning that one of the dude string horses at the stable where I board sadly passed away last night. He was everyone's favorite dude string horse: quiet, willing, a little quirky at times. 

He was a 16.1hh sorrel QH gelding with four white socks and a blaze named Budweiser. I'm not sure how old he was, but I know he was in his late teens or early twenties. He was given to our BO by his previous owners when they moved and could not take Bud with them. I watched many times when the BO and wrangler put kids under the age of 10 who had absolutely no horse experience on big ol' Bud's back and when they set out on their ride, they looked terrified at being that far off the ground. When they came back, those same kids were all smiles and in love with Bud, chattering on and on about how so-and-so's horse kept stopping to eat or the other one's horse spooked at something, but Bud was steady as a rock. 

The BO went to feed last night around 5pm, like always, and noticed that Bud seemed off, so he took his temperature and found out he had a fever. He was at the vet with Bud by 7pm. By 11pm Bud was dead. They did a necropsy on Bud and found that he had 20 feet of dead intestine. 

Rest in peace, Budweiser, you will be missed by dude stringers and boarders alike. Never again will we get to sit there and watch you fall asleep while some little kid scrambles on your back, or watch your quirky lopsided pee stance that always had us giggling.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Sorry for your loss. Sounds like he was a truly unique boy!_

_Hopefully he's running along with my boy, Prints, now. He was 18 & died yesterday as well, although early in the morning. Sounds like they could run the trails together! _


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Got some more information about what happened with poor old Bud. :-(

Apparently he had a perforated intestine and probably had it all day yesterday. He went on a trail ride yesterday and was acting as normal as ever. From what my friend said (I wasn't there all day, as I had to work), the vet gave Bud WAY more morphine than he normally would have and Bud was still standing. To quote the vet: "That's one tough horse."

Dreamer, I'm sorry for your loss. :-( Hopefully those two boys are running and playing together.


----------

